# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Mancon's Guide to Changing Your Dream Scene

## Mancon

Hi, everyone! In this guide I will be talking about how you can change your dream scene while lucid! 


*Step 1- Confidence*

In every guide, I talk about confidence because it's important, _especially_ when it comes to dream control! Believe it will happen and it will. It is YOUR dream, YOUR in control, and you can do anything you want!

*Step 2- Stabilize the Dream*

Before you do anything in a lucid dream you need to stabilize it. Stabilizing a dream allows you to stay in the dream longer and make everything more vivid. In order to stabilize your dream you need to calm down, and stimulate your senses. Stand still for a second. What do you see? Hear? Taste? Feel? Smell? Some common techniques to stabilize the dream include rubbing your hands or spinning around. Read more about dream stabilization here.

*Step 3- Visualizing The Dream Scene*

Think of a place you want to be. A warm, sandy beach. A tropical rain forest full of life.  Maybe even in a burning barren desert! When you think of the place you want to be in, think of it in all 5 senses. For example if your thinking of a beach:

_Sight_- Brown rocks, green plants, tall palm trees, long seashells, etc.
_Taste_- Coconuts off of a coconut tree, salty water, etc.
_Smell_- Salty air, campfire, etc.
_Touch_- Bumpy rocks, windy air, cold water, warm air, etc.
_Hear_- Birds, fish, ocean, gentle waves, wind, etc.


*Step 4- Changing The Dream Scene*

Here I will post any techniques I have heard of or made up in order for you to change your dream scene:

The Door Technique
 Find a door and visualize the dream scene on the other side. When you open it expect it to be there and, _boom_ it's there! 

Closing Your Dream Eyes 
Close your dream eyes, and visualize where you want to go. When you open them you should be there! (If you wake up when your close your eyes in a dream, then try putting a blindfold on instead of risking waking up.)

Fly To a New Dream Scene
 Take off! Start to fly and imagine the place you want to be over the next hill or mountain. 
(Have trouble flying? Click here!)

Turn Around Method 
Turn around and expect a new place to be behind you! (This can also work if you turn a corner.)

Rely On Your Dream Characters 
Ask a Dream Character for directions, and follow them to your destination!

Voice Command 
Shout out where you want to be, and watch everything change around you!

Sucked in by the Moon 
Imagine the moon, or another floating object sucking you in one way and then shooting you back out another way to where you want to go!

Portals
 Create a portal by drawing a circle in the air with a finger, watch it form, and then step through it wherever you want to go! (You can also try to rip open the air to create a portal.)

Underwater
Dive underwater, and when you come back up expect to be in a different place!

The Picture/TV
Find a picture or a TV, and step inside the picture!

Harry Potter
Apparate or  disapparate just like in harry potter! View it here. Imagine yourself disappearing into thin air and popping into a new location. 

Inception
Go to sleep in your dream and enter another "dream". (It is really just all 1 dream) Open your eyes inside the new dream, and your in a new place!

Mirror
Step inside a mirror and come out of another mirror somewhere else!



Hope this tutorial was able to help you! Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## Indeed

Excellent tutorial!

This is something I've always had issues with...

----------


## Seroquel

This is relevant to my interests.

----------


## yuppie11975

Great guide Mancon  :smiley: 
I've always had a bit of trouble with this, I tried closing my eyes, but everything just faded and died. I presume another techniuqe is for me.
Having said that, I've only had about four lucid dreams, so it will come with practice  :smiley:

----------


## Merro

Nice tutorial Mancon,  :smiley:  Might try this out when ever I get a chance. I like the apparate/disapparate method.  :smiley:

----------


## RealitySucks

Thanks Mancon exactly what I was looking for.

----------


## Mancon

Thanks everyone.  :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Nice. It's frustrating to become lucid and then become stuck in a really boring place, quite a few of my early lucids I'd be stuck in my bedroom trying the door technique repeatedly, but I may try some archetypal control now.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hey you said you were going to do this! Now I have something to link!!*

----------


## MarioTheStoner

Cool Tutorial! Needed help with the stabilization process

----------


## mehrdad

i once used  The Door Technique  when i was a kid in a ordinary dream (not in a lucid dream), it really works!!

----------


## mehrdad

another Technique: you can take a ticket and travel where you want to go !!!!!! just like real world (real world??? what is real?... How do you define real..... :wink2: ).

----------


## yacka

This sounds really awesome! I'm going to try to become lucid tonight for my second time ever, i will definitely try at least one of these if i achieve lucidity  ::D: 
Thanks! <3

----------


## covlad96

Very nice tutorial. I think the visualizing the dream scene using all my senses is something I've never done but I think will work very well for me. Well done!

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Very unique ideas; I'll have to give some of them a shot when I LD!

To add onto the list, you could also use public transport, fall backwards and land on the plain of your universe, or enter a picture/painting, too.

Maybe you could get a portal gun and shoot one out that leads to your destination?

----------


## Joram

Nice tutorial man! I once tried to change landscape by closing my eyes, but i woke up IRL. I've never changed locations since that one time, because i was too afraid of losing my lucid. I just stayed where the DILD spawned me.. With these techniques i can finaly travel anywhere, SAFELY!  ::D:

----------

